# Zion National Park



## voodoocat

Anyone been there?  Looking for suggestions for a 3 night trip there at the end of April.


----------



## terri

I've been there twice.   I want to live there, like a wild jungle girl, at one with the animals and drinking from the Virgin River.  

Because you plan on being there the end of April, and I can't go, I am nauseated with envy.   

So no, I will tell you nothing.    :twisted:


----------



## voodoocat

I just sent you an email asking whether you heard of the place and now you're withholding information   you're an evil evil girl :twisted:


----------



## terri

Honey, how many times have you heard me slobber over Zion???  It's THE most spectacular place on the planet.   The Narrows!  The gentle river trail!   The rock formations!  The dizzying hikes where the only thing between you and certain death are the chains pounded into the side of the rock!    :cheer: 

Take lots of film.   

You can stay just outside the park in the tiny little town of Springdale.  Several B&Bs, lots of little motels and the like.   BUT - for the ultimate experience, get online and rent a cabin inside the park.   It lets you know why it's good to be alive.  

Take lots of film.     

And think: Terri was here before me.   bwahahaha!!!


----------



## voodoocat

See, now that wasn't so hard.  I want to know the best areas for photos.  That's the whole point of this forum!

We're actually going to be in an RV.  All I've found so far are a couple of camgrounds outside the park.  I'm really not wanting to stay at one of those KOA type campgrounds so if you know of anything else I would love to hear it.


----------



## terri

An RV...?   You're one of THEM!    :twisted:   

hmmm, I have seen that RV/camping place, right on the main drag through Springdale that takes you straight in to the park.  You're out in the middle of nowhere, I mean NOWHERE, so there just aren't a whole lot of choices.   

I can be VERY precise with photos, bay-bay!!   What I should do is scan some of my husband's stuff to whet your appetite.   A couple of his photos will make you sick, but it will also make you crazed to get there.   I'll pull out the park maps I've saved (don't snicker, I'll bet you end up doing it too) and I'll tell you the names of trails we hiked and all that, where these photos were taken.  

It will still be chilly in the river in April.....well, maybe.   I've hiked down the Narrows in July and also in October.... July was better.      If you want to do this, be smart and pick up an inexpensive pair of wet socks, and wear them with Tevas or some sports sandal.   They are invaluable for navigating the Narrows.   You'll understand once you get there, especially if the water is a little high this spring.   [GOD I really hate you!!  Okay.  I feel better.]    

Just prepare yourself for extremes of cold/heat, and you can thank me later.


----------



## photogoddess

terri said:
			
		

> An RV...?   You're one of THEM!    :twisted:



Not him... I am the guilty one


----------



## terri

Since it's you, Goddess, all is forgiven...     I hope you love the place as much as I do!!

Voo baby: I have a few photos for you, but as you know I have trouble with this site from home (I think I can access this forum only because it's new since Chase changed servers), so look for them tomorrow!


----------



## voodoocat

Wow, the google ads are smart.  There was an ad for Zion National Park when  I checked this thread


----------



## terri

Okay.....here ya go sweetie.   These images were all taken by my husband with his Rollei TLR and a now discontinued Fuji 50 ISO color print film.   I know the shadows seem awfully blue, but it really can look like that out there.   

No shots of the actual pools, cause we were smitten with the actual hiking trail, but here are a couple of what is called the Emerald Pools Trail inside Zion National Park.   That's the Virgin River snaking through there.   These were taken on our trip in October, hence the leaves.  












This is way down the Virgin River, in that part of the river called "The Narrows".   The tiny humanoid is me.   






This last image is my fave of the group, but it didn't scan overly well due to its size, and I had to crop it strangely, sorry.   Voo, this view of the Virgin River is just outside the Zion park entrance.   The Rollei was perched on the bridge wall at sunset.  If you turn around you're heading straight back into the park.   Go west, and you're coming up to that RV park you'll probably end up staying at....it's really not as tortuous as it seems, now is it?


----------



## voodoocat

Wow! Those are beautiful.  We actually are not staying at the RV park.  We tried to rent a cabin in the park but they were sold out   Plus they only sleep 4... 

So we decided to rent a suite at the Pioneer lodge near the entrance of the park.


----------



## terri

Stop bragging, damn you.     

Will you try to get a little ways down the Narrows???  You'll regret it if you don't.


----------



## voodoocat

terri said:
			
		

> Stop bragging, damn you.
> 
> Will you try to get a little ways down the Narrows???  You'll regret it if you don't.


If our party is willing I would love to go in at least a little ways.  It's spring so the water levels might be kind of high.  Especially with all the photo equipment.


----------



## terri

Well, of course you must obey those signs - they're no joke.   :shock:  It doesn't take too long to get the feel of it.   That picture of me up there was taken in the month of June, where we could easily get in and out in some areas -but in other areas, we had the wetsack with all our gear.   I thought the hubby was being foolish to risk it, but we did snag a rather awesome picture.     Camera was on the tripod and everything.  

Zion is beautiful, but in some rugged country, so I understand if you're only able to dip your toes and take it easy on the hikes.   You'll be smitten either way, I'm thinking.


----------



## Chase

It's all about bringing the low-end digital camera in its underwater housing!  8)


----------



## terri

That must be your equipment, surfer-boy.


----------



## Chase

> From November through May, trips through the Narrows usually require wet or dry suits and special cold-weather preparation.



 :shock:  guess I better add my 8mm wetsuit to the list of things to bring!


----------



## photogoddess

Doh! You have wet suit?  

Hhhhaaaaaa hhhhaaaaa hhhhaaaaa!  :shock:


----------



## voodoocat

Maybe we can rent some wet suits in town


----------



## terri

You won't need a wet suit, you overachievers, you....I was in that river in November once.   Just put on the wet socks with some kind of supportive sports sandals.   You will look fashionably geeky and be quite protected against the water's chill.       I DO expect many photos of this, Voo...


----------



## Chase

I'm going to throw out a guess that spring time would be even colder, with all of the snowmelt...hmmm


----------



## voodoocat

Chase said:
			
		

> I'm going to throw out a guess that spring time would be even colder, with all of the snowmelt...hmmm


you are correct o wise one.


----------



## voodoocat

Cool.  I found a place that rents em.

http://www.zionrockguides.com/?pg=outfitting

$30 for a drysuit.  $25 for a wetsuit.  $15 for the farmer john wetsuit. $4 for a drybag.  

So whats the difference between a wet and drysuit?   I'm a cheapscate so I'll probably go for the farmer john suit


----------



## voodoocat

Even better yet.  

http://www.zionadventures.com/narrows2.htm

they have a package for hiking the Narrows.  $35 for a drysuit, footwear and walking stick.  

I'm getting so damn excited!


----------



## photogoddess

Just like a little kid    I am getting pretty excited myself!


----------



## Chase

Let's break down the definitions here...wetsuit...drysuit.

Wetsuit, get wet. Drysuit, stay dry 

Wetsuit, get cold. Drysuit, stay warm 

 

Wetsuits allow the water to penetrate the suit, and they use the warmth of your body to warm up the thin later of water that collects inside of the suit. Dry suits don't allow water to get in at all, people often wear fleece clothing underneath them to stay nice and warm.


----------



## voodoocat

Ok, thanks.  So are you guys up for a hike through the water with the proper equipment.  It looks to me that there would be a wealth of photographic oppurtunities that most people would miss due to the nature of this hike.  We may even want to reserve the equipment.  I was thinking Sunday.  Othwerise we could probably wing it and rent it on a whim if we feel inclined to take the hike.


----------



## Chase

Heheh they are having a spring photography workshop in Zion on May 14th. Just missed it!


----------



## photogoddess

I'm up for it. What kind of boots will we need for that?


----------



## Chase

Sounds like fun to me, although I have a bad feeling they are gonna have restrictions based on the time of year (and likely high water) while we are there.

Now, to protect the cameras that really matter...hmmm


----------



## voodoocat

Well let's just wing it.  We can asess it when we get there.


----------



## Chase

I say if the water is deep, we just swim it!


----------



## photogoddess

I have a Kata Elements Cover but not an underwater housing.


----------



## terri

Just so you know, I hate you people.    :x


----------



## photogoddess

Come with. Then you won't have to hate us!


----------



## terri

You don't want to tempt me....I'm not rational about that place.   

I'll stowaway in your RV!   Don't tell the guys, it'll be our secret.


----------



## photogoddess

I think the guys would notice the hot chick in the place!


----------



## terri

No no, you're supposed to be the diversion!!!       I play the part of the lumpy thing under the blanket in back.


----------



## vonnagy

terri said:
			
		

> I play the part of the lumpy thing under the blanket in back.



 :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

so who's under the blanket with terri, and what lump are you referring to!


----------



## Chase

I thought my seat in the RV was a little lumpy...hmm


----------



## terri

ssshhhhh, Mark....the lump IS Terri!   You mustn't point it out when she's trying to be a stowaway, dude!      

I get the feeling this will never work......  :?


----------



## photodog

One of the best hikes in my book, provided you don't have a problem with heights or exposure  is Angel's Landing. You go up the West Rim Trail through Refrigerator Canyon up a series of switchbacks to a viewpoint called Scout Lookout. Above this point there a chains attached to the rock for use as handholds if you feel you need them. The view from the top is spectacular. You will look down on the road and the Temple of Sinawava. The trail is "paved" with blacktop to prevent erosion of the trail since it is so popular. You will be next to the Great White Throne. Light is best in the pm.  You can continue up on the West Rim trail if you desire.
 The Court of the Patriachs is good from sunrise to mid-morning. Just remember you have to take the park shuttle buses from April 1-Oct 31. Their first bus leaves Springdale at 5:30 check www.nps.gov/zion/index.htm for listing of times and other park information. 
  A good book on photographing in the Southwest including Zion is Volume 1 of Photographing the Southwest by Laurent Martres.
  Hope this helps.


----------



## photogoddess

terri said:
			
		

> No no, you're supposed to be the diversion!!!       I play the part of the lumpy thing under the blanket in back.



Yeah - right! I will probably be hiding with you considering that it looks like it is going to be me, Chase, Voods & MD! All that testosterone in one place... I'm getting scared already!  :shock:


----------



## terri

No worries, girlie....they can tote all your gear.      

Photodog: You're so right!   Angel's Landing is a kickass hike, but it considered "strenuous" so no one should trot off up there without appropriate drinking water and sturdy boots.   

You guys need to score a park map and study all these hikes and choose carefully.   If you just want to get out and be able to carry all your camera gear, including tripods, an "easy" to "moderate" hike will suit you well.   It's breathtakingly beautiful on all turns, regardless of whether you're blowing your knees out or not.     

Don't forget the famous Kolob Arch is just up the road (off Hwy 15, I think??)   Oh, you're gonna have such a great time!!


----------



## Jeff Canes

Visited Zion is the summer of 2002, did not hike the river, the road that run to head of the river trial, has tram service that makes stop along the way, got off at a few places, tried to get some photo but have had poor results, it a narrow canyon will poor light at the bottom, but tops of walls where the opposite. But I did get some good shots along the road that runs across the park

More at: http://community.webshots.com/album/46743977Wgmmod

















for in canyon late afternoon




for in canyon late afternoon


----------



## terri

Good shots, Jeff.   These pics sure make me feel homesick for it!!!  I can't tell you how familiar it all seems to me (sigh).


----------



## manda

ill be quite honest and whiney and say how jealous i am  :taped sh:


----------



## photogoddess

Countdown to the big trip    Food shopping tonight, film shopping tomorrow, packing the party RV Wednesday night and then we are off to Zion Thursday night. Anyone else going to make it? Terri, you still stowing away?


----------



## Chase

Hoooray for Zion!!!  8)


----------



## voodoocat

Hip Hip Hooray!


----------



## Chase

Is it Friday yet?!?

 :smileys:


----------



## terri

A good stowaway never tells.....    just, don't throw anything heavy on that unattended pile of blankets, ok?


----------



## Chase

LOL!

Man is it hard keeping focused on work today...I just keep thinking about getting out of here and hitting the road! Even if that means having to hang out with Voodoo for the weekend!  :roll:


----------



## manda

have fun


----------

